# Red Cap goldfish in deck pond



## Skimboarder (May 26, 2011)

Could I keep red cap gold fish in an outdoor deck pond from late april- mid sept?


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

I would say sure, just watch out for birds, raccoons and even cats.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I have left three comets in a half barrel with nothing but a big wad of cobamba? No feeding, no filtration only water change was from rain and watering the garden. Lasted a few years atleast, they are big fat b's now in the koi pond. Probably wasn't the best but clearly a big enough bit of water and big enough plants is all they need to survive all year round just a net for the *****.


----------



## Skimboarder (May 26, 2011)

I know for comet's, shbunkins etc that its fine I'm more worried in the fact that I think these may not be "outdoor" fish just so we are all on the same page here is what type of fish I mean Google Image Result for http://www.aquariumfish.net/images_01/oranda_red_cap_w0270.jpg


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

In the past, I kept some fancy goldfish in with my koi in the outside pool over winter even. They are not as hardy as koi but they did fine. 

Not recommending it. Just letting you know my experience.

And koi pond was covered cause we got *****.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Even koi being fancy are still karp, I think the same for goldies even fancy still a goldie


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

here is my 2cents worth. I think the "fancies" I mean the ones with the genetically altered bodies like balloons have enough trouble digesting food because of the shape of their intestines that putting them outside in say july and august would be ok, but till then our nites still cool down alot and therefore imo that would slow down their metabolism and their ability to digest could be effected in a negative way. However, they would have access to a more natural diet of insects too so........there ya go! I would do it if it was on my porch.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Just don't mix google eyes moors with
Koi. They est the eyes.
Also only issue you may have is orandas can get head fungus very easy ryukins would
Be
Better


----------

